# S-Video?



## Taigatrommel (9. April 2004)

Hallo,

wer kann mir den Unterschied zwischen S-Videokabeln und den Composite (Video) - Kabeln erklären?
Ich möchte mein Notebook gerne mit'm TV verbinden, zwecks DVD schauen.

Vielen, vielen Dank für die Tipps.


----------



## meilon (10. April 2004)

Hi,
ich bin zwar nicht so der Video-Guru, aber das Composit-Kabel hat an den Enden meist Gelbe Stecker, Chinch, wenn dir was sagt. Du brauchst auch noch für die Ton-Übertragung ein extra Kabel. 
Der S-Video Ausgang ist ein kleiner Schwarzer Stecker und sieht aus ein DIN-Tastatur anschluss, nur kleiner. Da wird der Ton, wenn ich mich recht entsinne, mitübertragen.
Für gewöhnlich hat jeder Fernseher einen Composit Eingang, seltens S-Video. Da du bestimmt einen Videorekorder hast, kannst du dort dein S-Video Kabel anschließen.

Hoffe es hat geholfen
Klink


----------



## DSARAB (12. April 2004)

Also:

Zunächst heißt es Cinch und nicht Chinch  Sonst sucht er sich noch zu Tode . 

Dann: Ton wird bei beidem NICHT übertragen, sondern NUR das Bild.

Hab dir mal was rausgesucht:




> Composite Video
> 
> Wird auch als CVBS (z.B. Philips] oder FBAS genant. Hierbei werden wie bei Composite Sync die Sync-Signale gemischt, und auch alle drei Farbsignale werden zusammen gemischt. Zur Übertragung reicht hier ein einziges Kabel mit Abschirmung (Masse). Und auch hier muss der Monitor auch wieder alles in die einzelnen Videosignale R, G, B, H- und V-Sync zerlegen.
> 
> ...




Ergänzend muss man noch sagen dass Scart in diesem Fall den Composite und Audioeingang wieder auf einer Stecker (Euro-AV) führt und mehr nicht. 

Man kann aber auch einen S-Video zu einem Composite-Signal umwandeln. Das funktioniert mt Adaptern die i.d.R. mit Grafikkarten (ATI) ausgeliefert werden. Ansonsten bekommt man solche Teile nachgeworfen. 2 € wenn überhaupt.


Hoffe geholfen zu haben, 

DSARAB


----------

